# ** FURIA Staccato Strings by Impact Soundworks - Starting at $0!



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 31, 2015)

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/orchestral/furia-staccato-strings/ (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="Furia_Staccato_Strings.png"
data-src="http://impactsoundworks.com/art/Furia_Staccato_Strings.png" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://impactsoundworks.com/art/Furia_Staccato_Strings.png"
data-url="http://impactsoundworks.com/art/Furia_Staccato_Strings.png"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="Furia_Staccato_Strings.png"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

Welcome to *http://impactsoundworks.com/products/orchestral/furia-staccato-strings/ (FURIA Staccato Strings)*, our newest orchestral Kontakt instrument designed with just ONE thing in mind: ensemble string staccatos. With a tiny memory & hard drive footprint, streamlined interface, and great sound out-of-the-box, *Furia* is a fantastic addition to your orchestral template.

We created this library because the sound of unison string staccatos is a film/TV/game composer's best friend. We use them for everything from sonic punctuation to bombastic melodies when layered with brass, and they are a building block of epic, over-the-top trailer music.

Naturally as this is just one articulation, we're offering *http://impactsoundworks.com/products/orchestral/furia-staccato-strings/ (Furia Staccato Strings)* for the list price of *$39*. But we've created a special discounted price as well: *free*, with the purchase of *$59* or more of other instrument(s) on our site!

In other words, if there is a library priced $59 or more on our site you've had your eye on, now it's a no-brainer! Just add the other items first along with Furia itself, and use coupon code "*FREEFURIA*".

*Features*
* Unison 22-piece string ensemble staccatos
* Up to 16x RR variations
* Ensemble multiplier from 1 to 8x
* Extremely lightweight, streamlined & easy to play
* Close & hall mic positions
* Convenient offset, timing, and envelope controls
* Built-in FX rack with 30+ impulse responses
*
Demos*


*Video Walkthrough*

*
Requirements*
* 200mb disk space
* Kontakt 5.3 (full) or higher


----------



## neblix (Sep 1, 2015)

FURIA is great because rather than give you some nice staccatos as part of a larger, cohesive string library, it gives you only staccatos and spends its resources on great sound shaping for them. Everything from ensemble size to the plethora of timing-related knobs lets you get plenty of different qualities out of the same articulation. Short and detailed, big and blurry, and everything in between. If it doesn't sound the way you like, there's a chance you can get it to by playing with the options. 

Also, since all the staccatos were recorded unison (whenever instrument range applies, of course), Furia can work very well as a single patch standalone string section in your track. The entire range is smoothly mapped to go from double bass to high violins and all the unison opportunities in between; you can write any line, pattern or ostinato and it will always sound as full as possible, and there are no jarring timbral shifts from octave to octave.


----------



## kitekrazy (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice to see a walkthrough using FL Studio.


----------



## vicontrolu (Sep 4, 2015)

Can it be as tight as Lass spiccatos?


----------



## neblix (Sep 4, 2015)

vicontrolu said:


> Can it be as tight as Lass spiccatos?



No amount of sound shaping will truly match the tight, organic sound of a performed spiccato. However, using the interface controls like ensemble timing (all the way down), sample offset (a bit higher, depending on your taste), and the ADSR envelope will allow you to artificially shorten and tighten the staccatos to your liking.

FURIA excels in the staccato articulation, however, so it will definitely win out more in staccato usage than spiccato usage.


----------



## kitekrazy (Sep 4, 2015)

I could see this as a buy if they are going to do more smaller libraries with other articulations. Some time ago I remember getting Monster Staccatos free.


----------



## jsp21 (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm hoping that this implies there is a FURIA SCORING STRINGS in the pipeline. I thought Bravura was pretty cool but it's not something I need atm.


----------



## Polarity (Sep 17, 2015)

Got Furia yesterday.
Haven't tried it yet, but I'm already sure it will power up a lot my staccato layers in my orchestral template


----------

